
The rise and rise of JavaScript « DanNorth.net - mmahemoff
http://dannorth.net/2011/12/19/the-rise-and-rise-of-javascript/#comment-9792
======
mikeleeorg
Here's a link to this article without the anchor to the comment:
[http://dannorth.net/2011/12/19/the-rise-and-rise-of-
javascri...](http://dannorth.net/2011/12/19/the-rise-and-rise-of-javascript/)

~~~
mmahemoff
Oh :/ Sorry, submitted with a bookmarklet and didn't see the anchor.

